# Solid White Pinto Filly - with blue eyes !



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is our first filly of the year. Looking like the mythical pegasus or unicorn. She is completly white !

Sire is a black sabino, homozygous for black. Dam is a smokey black splashed white tobiano pinto. Looks like she got all the white pattern genes!!!










*Pacific Jasmine*

Height - 19.50 inches (Birth Height)

*Pure White Pinto Filly, with blue eyes. Foaled April 14, 2011.*


----------



## Reble (Apr 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Allure Ranch (Apr 20, 2011)

_Congratulations.... what a pretty filly._


----------



## Loess Hills (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow! What a dainty little unicorn. Simply lovely!


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations on your BLACK horse!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations, She is very pretty.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2011)

Here she is with her dam, Lil Miracle Hopes and Dreams:






Here is her sire, Nostalgias Dirty Money "Monet", our Nostalgias Show Me The Money son:


----------



## sundancer (Apr 20, 2011)

What a lovely filly!! Congrats!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Apr 20, 2011)

simply stunning!

Ok - so let me be the idiot here and ask the obvious question - as embarrassing as it is. Not knowing about genetics mind you - what makes her pinto if she's solid white? Simply because her parents are pinto and she carries the gene(s)? She has no appearance of pinto (to me being a solid). Just curious as I'd like to learn more of course - maybe others wonder too but won't ask LOL

She's truly something special - congratulations!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats - she is lovely and so unique!!! You will likely have a lot of explaining to do about your all white BLACK horse! Now, if it were me, I would have absolutely panicked seeing a white foal from two pintos, even though we test for LWO.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Apr 20, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Congrats - she is lovely and so unique!!! You will likely have a lot of explaining to do about your all white BLACK horse! Now, if it were me, I would have absolutely panicked seeing a white foal from two pintos, even though we test for LWO.



that was actually my thought too and didn't add it to my question - I wondered what "lethal white" would look like.... is it just something in the genes or does it show up as a white horse? Hmmmm so much to learn!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Congrats - she is lovely and so unique!!! You will likely have a lot of explaining to do about your all white BLACK horse! Now, if it were me, I would have absolutely panicked seeing a white foal from two pintos, even though we test for LWO.


Hahaha I think we've had like 10 SOLID white blue eyed foals! ahhhhh. It never scares me. But, I'm always like where the heck did your spots go??

Congrats! She is stunning. Matches our little colt


----------



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2011)

There are only two kinds of true "white" horses, Cremello, and in this case, a solid white pinto.

The dam Hope carries a single cream gene, but to be a cremello she would have had to have two cream genes, one from each sire and dam. Her sire does not carry cream.

In my experience there are at least three pinto genes required in order to "white out".

This foal is the perfect example of the horse that you see listed in the AMHA pedigrees as SWT (solid white). It is what she will be listed as.

As our name implies, we have a pinto breeding program. We have both mares and stallions that are frame (LWO) here. We test EVERYTHING pinto that will be bred to a LWO horse. We do not breed LWO to LWO. Just our policy. Both sire and dam were tested and were negative.

I have had one other solid white horse and several near white horses. Only one that was born before the testing was available back in the early 1990's had me scared. Though I did not think she could be lethal, it still had me worried for days. really unnecessary because as soon as you see them poop you know everything is fine. But still.... makes you wonder.

We will test her for tobiano, sabino, cream and red factor (black). As Freeland posted, she has to carry at least one black gene and could be homozygous for black like her sire, even though she appears to be a white horse.





Genetics are odd that way


----------



## jegray21 (Apr 20, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> simply stunning!
> 
> Ok - so let me be the idiot here and ask the obvious question - as embarrassing as it is. Not knowing about genetics mind you - what makes her pinto if she's solid white? Simply because her parents are pinto and she carries the gene(s)? She has no appearance of pinto (to me being a solid). Just curious as I'd like to learn more of course - maybe others wonder too but won't ask LOL
> 
> She's truly something special - congratulations!


She is so pretty! but I was wondering this too..lol..sorry bad with colors!


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 20, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> simply stunning!
> 
> Ok - so let me be the idiot here and ask the obvious question - as embarrassing as it is. Not knowing about genetics mind you - what makes her pinto if she's solid white? Simply because her parents are pinto and she carries the gene(s)? She has no appearance of pinto (to me being a solid). Just curious as I'd like to learn more of course - maybe others wonder too but won't ask LOL
> 
> She's truly something special - congratulations!


Short answer is that Pinto genes put spots on a colored horse. You get enough spots and there is no color left. Still genetically a Pinto. The base color is still Black underneath.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2011)

The Easter Bunny! What a little darling!

I knew her dam back when she was very young and she had a lovely sire and dam so it just continues on.

Congratulations

Charlotte

Hmmm, isn't Hopes and Dreams a full sister to Lil Miracles Dancing On Thunderclouds?






We showed him many years ago. PtHA World Champion I think.

I'm sure they are related. Lovely horses.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Apr 20, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 20, 2011)

What a beautiful filly! Congrats!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow!



She's amazing!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2011)

Charlotte said:


> The Easter Bunny! What a little darling!
> 
> I knew her dam back when she was very young and she had a lovely sire and dam so it just continues on.
> 
> ...



Yes they are! I just looked them up in the AMHA studbook! I had no idea.

Thank you Charlotte !!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats on your gorgeous girl and what a pretty little head she has


----------



## supaspot (Apr 20, 2011)

she is what litle girls dreams are made of .. simply gorgeous , congratulations


----------



## Katiean (Apr 20, 2011)

Joanne said:


> Here is our first filly of the year. Looking like the mythical pegasus or unicorn. She is completly white !
> 
> Sire is a black sabino, homozygous for black. Dam is a smokey black splashed white tobiano pinto. Looks like she got all the white pattern genes!!!
> 
> ...


Would that be a minimal or maximum pinto?


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2011)

Very pretty!!! Congratulations


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations Joanne! She is a beauty.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW!! What a pretty surprise little snowball!!

Pam


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations! She's a very pretty filly



She'd be pretty even if she had green and purple polka-dots!


----------



## Getitia (Apr 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Genie (Apr 23, 2011)

Really spectacular


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 23, 2011)

Congratulations Joanne........your filly is beautiful.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Apr 23, 2011)

What a very pretty girl! Congrats!

Sheri


----------

